# Thickening with cornflour



## Douzer77

I always mix my cornflour (thickening agent), with a little water till its a thick paste and then blend it in.  The other night on one of the many cooking programmes i watch a lady said she was thickening with with cornflour and she seemed to be just pourning a white fluid from a jug, it seemed much smoother and lighter (i think thats the best description).  would this work?


----------



## Andy M.

It was the same thing you were doing but with more water.  Generally, when thickening with corn flour/corn starch, you mix water and the flour to make a slurry, a watery suspension of flour in water.  Then you stir up the mixture and pour into the pot to thicken.


----------

